

Ask Hn: How to create an iPhone App demo video? - smanek

I'd like to create a demo video of an iPhone app (and mobile optimized web app) like the one at http://www.jqtouch.com/. I've just been taking video of the iPhone simulator, but it doesn't shows a mouse instead of a user's finger.<p>Anyone know if there is a good way to make that sort of demo video?
======
lucasvo
Check this out: <http://github.com/atebits/SimFinger>

I have used SimFinger and SnapzPro to record the screencast. I didn't have
access to Adobe Premiere, so I used Keynote to add the titles. I created a
slideshow the way I wanted it and then recorded it with Keynote's built in
recorder.

Unfortunately I can't show you the result yet but it's almost identical to the
style Apple uses.

------
dangrover
I wrote a freebie app that gives you a simulated finger:
<http://www.wonderwarp.com/phonefinger/>

------
hboon
ScreenFlow. Awesome.

